# Food Safety News - 01/15/2021.....  FDA’s outgoing Commissioner delivers swan song in recent breakfast remarks



## daveomak.fs (Jan 15, 2021)

*FDA’s outgoing Commissioner delivers swan song in recent breakfast remarks*
By News Desk on Jan 15, 2021 12:05 am Editor’s Note: Outgoing FDA Commissioner Stephen Hahn spoke on Jan. 6 at the Brazda Breakfast hosted by the Alliance for Health Policy, a Washington D.C. -based think tank. That turned out to be the morning of the Capitol Hill riot, so Hahn’s remarks did not get much attention. An acting commissioner, perhaps Janet Woodcock or... Continue Reading

*Deliveroo and Uber Eats listing outlets with hygiene ratings of 2 and lower*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 15, 2021 12:03 am Food delivery firms Deliveroo and Uber Eats are allowing businesses with 2 food hygiene ratings to be listed on their platforms. The Food Hygiene Rating Scheme (FHRS) in England, Wales and Northern Ireland gives businesses a rating from 0 to 5, with 5 being the best. A score of 2 means some improvement is necessary.... Continue Reading

*Officials probe restaurant link in outbreak in Singapore*
By News Desk on Jan 15, 2021 12:01 am The Singapore Food Agency (SFA) has suspended the license of a restaurant linked to a food poisoning outbreak that left six people needing hospital treatment. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and SFA are investigating the incident affecting 26 people who were reported to have gastroenteritis symptoms after consuming food prepared by Eng’s Heritage between Jan.... Continue Reading


----------

